# Coyote Hunting at 190MPH



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I got the biggest coyote of my life doing about 70 in an SUV, but THIS guy has me beat cold. :twisted:

 http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-bu ... news082709


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Who needs a gun or trap when you can get 'em with a stock car?!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was pretty cool!


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy crap, that is gnarly!!! The new Coyote radiator ornaments! :lol:


----------

